# GET-A-GRIP Inc.  #9  NEW DATE: November 7, 2020!



## Toysoldier (Sep 8, 2020)

I trust by now that most of you follow us on facebook Get A Grip Bicycle Show!  We have posted on there for several months the new date of November 7, 2020!  So mark your calender's now and plan on joining us on November 7, 2020!  Same Great Show just new date thanks to Corona/Corvid.  See you There!


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 8, 2020)

Hope to be there! Looking forward to seeing many others there as well!


----------



## Toysoldier (Sep 24, 2020)

Never Been? Why Not? Thousands of others have and continue to come each year!  We are giving away two that's right 2 bicycles and that is only the beginning of all the fun stuff we do, so don't miss it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Always a fun show! V/r Shawn


----------



## Smoopy's (Oct 10, 2020)

I plan to be there..I’m offering up some of our best custom bikes for sale to fund my ‘40 Ford Project..the shop van is for sale also..


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 12, 2020)

Smoopy's said:


> I plan to be there..I’m offering up some of our best custom bikes for sale to fund my ‘40 Ford Project..the shop van is for sale also..
> 
> View attachment 1281915
> 
> ...



Andrew never disappoints!   If he is having a sale, you better be there!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 23, 2020)

*ONLY 2 weeks away!! ... Really looking forward to this show/swap meet here in the South! ... WAY Overdue! 
CHEERS!! CCR Dave*


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 24, 2020)

We take it serious at GET-A-GRIP Inc #9 here in Cleveland TN on November 7, 2020.  We know the hard work that you put into your bike and why we give $50 cash along with the award for "Best of Show Bicycle"!  We give awards for to 20 bikes in the show along with "Peoples Choice" and "Best Thinking Outside the Box" To show our appreciation for your attendance, we give away 3 bicycles!  We have Honey Baked Ham as our food vendor, a live DJ playing music and keeping you informed and so much more!  We would be honored to have you at our show.  For all the updates follow us on facebook under Get A Grip Bicycle Show.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 27, 2020)

I'll be there with a load.


----------



## Toysoldier (Oct 28, 2020)

JOEL said:


> I'll be there with a load.



Thanks Joel!  It is always good to see you! Of course everyone knows he brings the hard to find stuff!


----------



## JOEL (Oct 28, 2020)

If I can find it I do... 

Just back from Memory Lane. Anyone looking for nice bikes should hit me up before the meet.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 1, 2020)

I've been working hard getting some bikes together for GET-A-GRIP!! Here are a few I'll be bringing to the Vintage Bike Corral !!
Hope some new owners will take them home with them to enjoy and/or put the finishing touches on them!!
FIRST UP >>> 1951 SCHWINN ORIGINAL GREEN PAINT $675.00





NEXT UP 1951 SCHWINN BLUE WITH ORIGINAL PAINT AND 2 SPD BENDIX KICKBACK $675.00




NEXT UP SCHWINN 1940 CUSTOM BUILD WITH N.O.S. S-2 WHEELSET FROM THE '95 ANNIVERSARY BLACK PHANTOM $500




NEXT UP 1950 SCHWINN RED OLDER REPAINT SUPER STRAIGHT FENDERS RESPOKED S-2 P.C. CHROMED $350.00




NEXT UP ... ROADMASTER RAW FINISH CUSTOM W/SHOCKMASTER ALL REBUILT & RESPOKED $400.00




PROJECT MUSCLE BIKES 24" ROLLFAST "CHOPPER" AND 20" WESTERN FLYER MISS BUZZ BIKE AT $125.00 EACH








These are GET-A-GRIP Swap Meet prices ... and if not sold there ... They will go next month to PEDAL TO THE METAL in GA.

Thank you! CCR Dave


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 2, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I've been working hard getting some bikes together for GET-A-GRIP!! Here are a few I'll be bringing to the Vintage Bike Corral !!
> Hope some new owners will take them home with them to enjoy and/or put the finishing touches on them!!
> FIRST UP >>> 1951 SCHWINN ORIGINAL GREEN PAINT $675.00
> View attachment 1295186
> ...



You always bring the best to our show!!! Thanks Dave and look forward to seeing you this Saturday!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 5, 2020)

If you have been waiting on perfect weather to attend a Bicycle Show / /Swap meet here it is!  This Saturday in Cleveland TN Mid 70's with partly cloudy skies!  We hope to see you here!!


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 5, 2020)

I'll be there with a few good things to sell and maybe even a little cash to buy more!


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 5, 2020)

Glad to hear you are coming CeeBee!  We are only one day away!!!  Hope everyone is prepared to have some fun this Saturday in Cleveland TN!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 5, 2020)

Van is loaded and I picked up another load today. Let the games begin.

I spoke to 3 far away friends who are likely to drive down for this. There haven't been enough swap meets this year and folks are HUNGRY. Hope to see more new faces this time, and at Moultrie and Commerce Ga in the next few weeks.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 6, 2020)

I need a pick up, is anyone coming through Ohio to the show?  I need a pick up on I 75 to the show and then a drop off on your way back same determined location, can pay a fee.  Call me Mike 706-974-5986.

btw this is not a bicycle it's a pedal car...
-mike


----------



## JOEL (Nov 6, 2020)

I think Flattire is coming from Ohio. I messaged him. Maybe too late..


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 7, 2020)

ANY PICS OF THE SHOW YET , LETS SEE THEM


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 8, 2020)

Some pictures from the show.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello CABE'rs ... get ready ... I am going to over-use the words "Great" and "Awesome" in this post  
A *HUGE "THANK YOU"* and *Congrats* to David Orr and his wonderful volunteers for producing this AWESOME Event !!
The Weather was Great and the turnout was awesome ... the fantastic MIX of Bikes and Parts and "MISC" can't be beat !!
Great people from very distant places came here to make this an amazing Event. I spoke to folks from Mississippi, Alabama, Tenn, Ohio, Kentucky, Georgia, S. Carolina and N. Carolina. I believe David stated over the PA System that it was a record turn-out!!
Beautiful Show Bikes in every category! Custom "Ride-Ons" always please the crowd, as well. If any of you CABE'rs are within a 6 hour drive ... and have never made this event ... I highly suggest you mark your calendars NOW for Next Year ... Which David *announced WILL BE the FIRST SAT in NOVEMBER from here on out* !! 
Next up here in the South ... (in 4 weeks - DEC 5th) ... the Pedal-to-the-Metal Swap Meet in Commerce, GA (40 miles outside of Atlanta) (see Events Listing)
Thank you for the pictures ... so far @deepsouth Phil .... I know more are coming including David Orr's Video Production with accompanied Music Track  .... Cheers !!! CCR Dave


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 8, 2020)

thanks for the pictures , reel nice ones   from bicycle larry


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 10, 2020)

I want to personally thank everyone who made this the largest show to date!!!!!
We sold over 50 vendor spots and had over 70 entries in our show!!!  
We had a great variety of everything and there was about everything there for sale!! 
We had support from all over the southeast area and everyone I spoke with cannot wait until we do it again!!  We are in the process of going through pictures and editing pictures and hope to show a video before too long.  My personal next road trip with GET-A-GRIP Inc will be to Commerce GA on December 5, 2020 to the Pedal to the Metal Bicycle Swap meet at the Atlanta Drag Strip!!! Hope to see you there!


----------

